# Washdown/baitwell pump question



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

My boat has what I think is an odd setup for the washdown pump. The pump is providing water for the baitwell as well as the washdown from a single sea strainer. There is aT in the plumbing on the outlet side of the pump, one side goes to washdown, one to baitwell.

Seems to me with this setup the washdown pump will be working overtime keeping bait alive (there is a history of washdown breakers throwing alot) and when you need to washdown there will be a loss of potential pressure at the hose because some water is diverted to the baitwell. 

Is this a common setup?

I also find it odd that I have separate baitwell and washdown switches on the dash and the baitwell switchgoes to nothing. 

I think I should probably install a dedicated baitwell pump but would I need to add another sea strainer under the hull (cringe)......or would it be OK to T off the existing intake hose coming off the sea strainer.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Like you I don't understand the 2 switches, my boat also has a single pump doing double duty. The difference however is that near where the faucet is for the wash down is a diverter valve that direct the water from the pump to the live well or the wash down.

I would like to piggly back on your question with one of my own, has anyone had any experience on adding a timer to the live well circuit, so that the pumps will automatically run than shut off for a short period? I would like to know where you found the switch and is the run or off cycle adjustable?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

If you hook the "T" to the input side of the strainer, then you could hook up 2 pumps....1 for each


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

I have the same setup with the T but have separate pumps for each. Has worked great so far. One good thing is there is only one thru hull fitting instead of 2. Only down side is having to turn the valve to divert to wash down or live well if you want full pressure. The switches may have been for another pump that went out and now just run the one pump for both. On my set up there is also a separate pump to pump the livewell out instead of letting it overflow into the boat which is also a separate swith.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are boat manufactures that have a valve to flip and use the same livewell pump as a washdown pump. They SUCK!



Think of it like this:



Washdown = low volume w/high pressure.

livewell = High volume w/ low pressure.



Replace your livewell pump with a dual port model pump.














The top port goes to your livewell. The bottom port supplies water to your washdown pump.














That is a Jabsco Par Max 3 or 4 pump.



Then is can be plumbed to a TH marine unit like this.


----------

